# Hilarious Stuff...



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.cracked.com/article_19160_8-scenes-that-prove-hollywood-doesnt-get-technology.html


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh, don't even get me started on movie/TV mistakes......


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I actually saw "Hackers" when it came out in the theatre. I went with a bunch of math/engineering/compsci friends. We were the only people in the theatre except for a couple who couldn't have cared less what was on the screen. We laughed our heads off the entire time, it was so dumb.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think the best one is the 2 people sharing 1 keyboard. It's so ridiculous that it's a wonder the actors were able to keep a straight face through it!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

They are actors....probably didn't even think about the reality of it. lol


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> I think the best one is the 2 people sharing 1 keyboard. It's so ridiculous that it's a wonder the actors were able to keep a straight face through it!


its called pair programming I know you're not a programmer but its actually a legit practice for extreme programming heh


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holidays said:


> its called pair programming I know you're not a programmer but its actually a legit practice for extreme programming heh


Actually, I am a programmer...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> Actually, I am a programmer...


then why is that so strange or funny?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holidays said:


> then why is that so strange or funny?


What? 2 people sharing a keyboard? Are you being serious?

Just in case you are being serious, pair programming is *NOT* two people typing on the same keyboard simultaneously!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> What? 2 people sharing a keyboard? Are you being serious?
> 
> Just in case you are being serious, pair programming is *NOT* two people typing on the same keyboard simultaneously!


that's the idea 2 persons one keyboard whether or not they take turns or at any given time one is typing in the numeric and the other is spotting and checking by pressing enter key so whats so strange? are you serious too and can't imagine that?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holidays said:


> that's the idea 2 persons one keyboard whether or not they take turns or at any given time one is typing in the numeric and the other is spotting and checking by pressing enter key so whats so strange? are you serious too and can't imagine that?


Yes... programming by typing in the numeric and checking by pressing the enter key...

Have you actually done any programming?

And taking turns is a far cry from two people mashing the keyboard at the same time, as depicted in that scene.

Seriously, I can't believe I even need to argue this.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> Yes... programming by typing in the numeric and checking by pressing the enter key...
> 
> Have you actually done any programming?
> 
> ...


me neither as a programmer whats so hard to comprehend

man 1: press 1
man 2: press enter and 2
man 1 : enter 3
man 2: enter 4

Yep I do satellite devices, GIS app, device firmware and web programming and you?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holidays said:


> me neither as a programmer whats so hard to comprehend
> 
> man 1: press 1
> man 2: press enter and 2
> ...


I see... so do you often write code that consists of rows of numbers? 

How about showing us some code that was written by _*two people typing on a keyboard at the same time*_?

Hell, forget code. You can show me any document generated this way that's not gibberish.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> I see... so do you often write code that consists of rows of numbers?
> 
> How about showing us some code that was written by _*two people typing on a keyboard at the same time*_?
> 
> Hell, forget code. You can show me any document generated this way that's not gibberish.


you do know these are actors and actresses and they may *NOT* be real programmer but the scene can easily be interpreted to programmers. To a non programmer it is probably funny blip bloop. so what do you do programmer?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holidays said:


> you do know these are actors and actresses and they may *NOT* be real programmer but the scene can easily be interpreted to programmers. To a non programmer it is probably funny blip bloop. so what do you do programmer?


No it's not. That would be the equivalent of "interpreting" two people steering a car at the same time into one person driving and the other watching the road. The latter is what pair programming is.

I do .NET development.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> No it's not. That would be the equivalent of "interpreting" two people steering a car at the same time into one person driving and the other watching the road. The latter is what pair programming is.
> 
> I do .NET development.


No the example does mean mean anything you use giberrish example. Pair programming is two programmers share one keyboard working and looking on the same code. .NET eh? do you have design pattern to use for OOD?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Holidays said:


> you do know these are actors and actresses and they may *NOT* be real programmer but the scene can easily be interpreted to programmers. To a non programmer it is probably funny blip bloop. so what do you do programmer?


you just basically agreed with solarz 

the scene in question is just wrong.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL the logistics of two people typing feverishly on one keyboard... I just scratch my head sometimes, I suppose Hollywood doesn't have that high of an IQ 

I remember that whole XBox sequence on _Life_- just did not make sense- and what if he just wanted to play the game?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> you just basically agreed with solarz
> 
> the scene in question is just wrong.


no not really he says he is programmer but he can't understand why 2 people sharing a keyboard looking at the same code. like I said you probably thinks its wrong but there is actually a real practice called pair programming


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have used pair programming myself before, its kinda fun. It helps to find a partner that you work well with as you really need to be in sync. The programming language is all open-source, you can find it on the internet if you don't know how. I have successfully written four programs using this method, but the code is so compressed that you have to wait about 9 months for the code to compile. But its worth the wait to see how the software's advanced AI slowly takes over the daily operation of your systems. The drawback is that the adaptive code will tend to assimilate any malware found in any of the other programs it interacts with, leaving me to constantly have to debug the code and add in new sets of instructions. But I figure that by the time I'm old, my programs will have stored enough information in their database in order to provide me with enough income for a comfortable retirement. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Holidays said:


> no not really he says he is programmer but he can't understand why 2 people sharing a keyboard looking at the same code. like I said you probably thinks its wrong but there is actually a real practice called pair programming


And like I said, pair programming is nothing like two people typing at the same time on the same keyboard.

You're just arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

solarz said:


> And like I said, pair programming is nothing like two people typing at the same time on the same keyboard.
> 
> You're just arguing for the sake of arguing.


so are you you're arguing they can't type at the same time, You're watching a movie and the scene depicts 2 programmers sharing one keyboard working on the same code, the producer and his team *INTENDED* to show that because there is a real practice but you say not at the same time heh


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Currently I use pair programming to help programmers to interract, learn from each other and write uniform code. Hopefully then better quality and follow standard and maybe no code review needed and subsequently effort will be more efficient. its definately useful.



50seven said:


> I have used pair programming myself before, its kinda fun. It helps to find a partner that you work well with as you really need to be in sync. The programming language is all open-source, you can find it on the internet if you don't know how. I have successfully written four programs using this method, but the code is so compressed that you have to wait about 9 months for the code to compile. But its worth the wait to see how the software's advanced AI slowly takes over the daily operation of your systems. The drawback is that the adaptive code will tend to assimilate any malware found in any of the other programs it interacts with, leaving me to constantly have to debug the code and add in new sets of instructions. But I figure that by the time I'm old, my programs will have stored enough information in their database in order to provide me with enough income for a comfortable retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

you guys are actually funnier than the op


----------

